# Excel ? - How to put a "conditional range" in a formula



## jellinger (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope someone can help. I'd like to put what I'll call a "conditional range" in a formula. See the attached file (Book2) for a simple example. In this case I have 2 input cells (B2, B3) and 1 "result" cell (B9) where I calculate the Net Present Value. The formula in B9 is =NPV(B2,$D$6:L6). The NPV is calculating thru the year 2008. I'd like the NPV to calculate thru 2006 (the value in input cell B3), or thru whatever other year I put in cell B3. Does anyone know how to do this? if so, change the formula and send the file back. Thanks in advance.

Jack


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

See attachment.


----------



## jellinger (Apr 1, 2004)

Jimmy:
You did it! Many Thanks!

Jack


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Jack, sorry I didn't see your email -- I hardly ever check that account. 

rgds,
bomb


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

Jack, I'm glad you are happy


----------

